# Help!!!!!!!



## blasterman (Dec 21, 2004)

on my tc4 6 degree caster blocks should give me more stering than my 4 degree caster blocks right?


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I think it will make it have more comming out and maybe twitchy off center. I think.


----------

